# Rhino Evolution XP-1 Ground Blind



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Well, not to argue your point because we all have our own preferences and opinions. I'm not saying you're wrong in anyway but I couldn't disagree more. I have had no issues other than the wrestling match the first few times I set it up. Now I've only had one other blind to be honest here and that was a DB Matrix 360. All I can say is I really, really like the Rhino blind. To me it's much better and user friendly than the DB I had. That's JMO. I can't wait to go hunting with it.


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Update...Rhino customer service is top notch*

As I continued to hear only positives from AT members on this blind, I just couldn't figure it out why everyone likes the XP-1 so much. I got to thinking maybe I got a defective one? So, I called Rhino and told them about my concerns. Their product manager listened and told me that something is not right with my particular blind. He said everything should be tight and that I should be able to bounce a dime off of all sides (even the 180 window sides) and top. Now, Rhino is in a serious inventory crunch (completely out) due to high sales volumes and DB being out of stock as well. He said he is going to do everything he can to get me another blind (probably a 2009) to use right now until more 2010 inventory arrives. Then he will swap that one out again with a new one. I have to say the customer service is top notch so far. I'm very interested to see the blind that apparently all of the rest of you have. I'll keep posting as the situation works itself out.


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Update, Rhino offers to fix my blind*

Blind is on it's way to Rhino. Product manager did not have any blinds at all to send me for exchange or use, so he offered to fix mine free of charge and pay for shipping both ways. He thinks the rods are too short, but won't know until he sees it. It is Thursday today, and he thought he would have it back to me by Tuesday. I'll post again when I get it back.


----------



## sportsman315 (Jan 5, 2009)

> I would have thought it was ok, but wouldn't have bought it because I own a DB and in my opinion the Rhino XP-1 is not a DB.


Are you comparing the material and quality to the old Double Bull blinds when they were not owned by Primos? From what I have been reading the Primos DB material and quality are much thinner and worse than the old style Double Bull before Primos owned them.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats a good review. I look forward to see how your new blind works out.


----------



## Matt Brimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

sportsman315 said:


> Are you comparing the material and quality to the old Double Bull blinds when they were not owned by Primos? From what I have been reading the Primos DB material and quality are much thinner and worse than the old style Double Bull before Primos owned them.


The material is still just as Black inside as it used to be. I have 3 DB's. One is original Matrix and two are Primos Darkhorse and they all are the same darkness inside. There have been some problems with the Ball ends of the rod's breaking (cracking), but that can happen with any cast metal material. It is a very easy fix if it happens in the field and extra ball's are included with every blind and sewn into the carrying bag.
Now the Ground max blind is a different story. It is made of much thiner material and is not nearly as black inside. Windows must be opened only as much as needed.


----------



## mosseyoak71 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ground max, is this who makes the vision blind?


----------



## sportsman315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Matt Brimmer said:


> The material is still just as Black inside as it used to be. I have 3 DB's. One is original Matrix and two are Primos Darkhorse and they all are the same darkness inside. There have been some problems with the Ball ends of the rod's breaking (cracking), but that can happen with any cast metal material. It is a very easy fix if it happens in the field and extra ball's are included with every blind and sewn into the carrying bag.
> Now the Ground max blind is a different story. It is made of much thiner material and is not nearly as black inside. Windows must be opened only as much as needed.


Thanks for the good info on the material for the newer and older DB's. I am on the fence whether to purchase a DB dark horse or Rhino XP-1. I did look at the Ground Max and I did not like it at all. I agree with you on the material thickness. I was trying to compare the thickness of the newer DB and the Rhino blind not Ground Max


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

*Final Update...blind back from Rhino*

Well, I shipped the blind back to Rhino last Thursday and it was back at my house on Tuesday (only 5 days!). Darryl provided EXCEPTIONAL customer service and was going to do anything he could to make this right with me. He called back after looking at the blind and said about 5 of the rods were a little short, and that by replacing them, I would love the difference. He wasn't sure what happened on my particular blind, but he was going to fix it.

With the blind back in my hands on Tuesday, a rushed to set it up. When I opened the box I found to my surprise a nice black Rhino hat with face mask tucked inside. NICE! I popped up the blind and immediately noticed SOME improvement, but it wasn't everything that I was hoping for. The fabric above the 180 degree windows is still loose...and it's going to flap in the wind. I contacted Darryl again and he admits they are working on a way to control this. The need to find a way to connect the top of the window to the bottom in a way that pulls them toward each other. So, it IS an admitted issue with the manufacturer and one they are working on. Doesn't help those of us who have the 2010 model now. 

Bottom line, the blind is better than it was to start, but if I could do it again, I would buy a Double Bull.


----------



## sportsman315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Good review, thanks for the informative info.


----------



## Corn Doc (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks P&Y137! That is some real, practical, objective information and product review.


----------



## Corn Doc (Oct 17, 2008)

BTW, how does the Rhino blind fabric look in direct sunlight, compared to Double Bull fabric? I am suspect about potential sheen of the polyester/cordura fabric....


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

It looks a little brighter with the sun light shinning on it but not much at all. I have several in stock if anyone needs one.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I have 2 Rhino Lab blinds and like them very much.
But I respect your review and opinion on yours, P&Y137. :cheers:
Sorry your XP-1 didn't meet your expectations. 
Hope you're still successful hunting out of it !


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Good review. I have the same blind and hear is where I definitely agree. Lots of windflap and REALLY hot. I was hunting yesterday in mine, it was 72° and it felt like 110° in there. The 2011 model is different in so many ways than the 2010. I have the 2010 and I'm hoping to pawn it off on a friend and restart my search for a blind I like.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL, I just ordered a Rut ans Strut. That one cost even less than the XP1, so I should be in for a treat. I can see myself in shorts running a Thermal cell eat'n da fumes.....


----------



## M.R.I (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the difference in the 2010 & THE 2011



breiner11 said:


> Good review. I have the same blind and hear is where I definitely agree. Lots of windflap and REALLY hot. I was hunting yesterday in mine, it was 72° and it felt like 110° in there. The 2011 model is different in so many ways than the 2010. I have the 2010 and I'm hoping to pawn it off on a friend and restart my search for a blind I like.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I got the 2010 rhino xp-1 to replace n my dark horse that broke from its tethers during a thunderstorm. I am in it now and the wind noise is incredible...way louder than a db. I wish I had my dark horse. Iowa is always breezy and this thing is giving me a headache.

Sent via Tapatalk on a rommed Fascinate


----------

